
Slingshot: malware that hid for six years spread through routers - bhouston
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/03/potent-malware-that-hid-for-six-years-spread-through-routers/
======
bhouston
The question is, how created this? It targeted these states:

> Infected computers were located primarily in Kenya and Yemen, but also in
> Afghanistan, Libya, Congo, Jordan, Turkey, Iraq, Sudan, Somalia, and
> Tanzania. Most of the victims appeared to be targeted individuals.

Kaspersky labs hints that it was the UK as they said it was similar to Sauron
and Regin.

~~~
ordu
Before speaking about hints, you should name 2-3 more similar rootkits. If you
do, then it would lead us to a conclusion, that Kaspersky labs really was
selective while choosing rootkits for comparison, and it would lead us to
understanding of this hints: we would be able to make a guess what the
selection criterion was.

Without other examples of rootkits of the same class, hypothesis of "hints"
should be rejected due to added complexity, like any other conspiracy theory.

